# The Schnabel Beethoven Sonatas on CD



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Quick question: Which edition of the great Schnabel Beethoven sonatas recordings is the one to get on CD? Things I'm interested in are sound (obviously not expecting perfection here, but a good transfer would be appreciated), packaging (the slimmer the better), and liner notes (the more the merrier). I have these all (except for, inexplicably, op.110) in mp3 form but I feel it may be time to get them all on CD.

I am looking at a few incarnations:

Regis:










Warner:










Membran:










Anything else to consider? I know the Pearl transfers are supposed to be great, but they are OOP and one must acquire them one by one.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

flamencosketches said:


> Quick question: Which edition of the great Schnabel Beethoven sonatas recordings is the one to get on CD? Things I'm interested in are sound (obviously not expecting perfection here, but a good transfer would be appreciated), packaging (the slimmer the better), and liner notes (the more the merrier). I have these all (except for, inexplicably, op.110) in mp3 form but I feel it may be time to get them all on CD.
> 
> I am looking at a few incarnations:
> 
> ...


I haven't heard the Regis set. The EMI isn't very good, but I've been spoiled by Winner's transfers on Pearl. The third one is overfiltered.

You might consider buying the Naxos individual discs. They're not as good soundwise as the Pearls, but they're better than the EMI set.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

wkasimer said:


> I haven't heard the Regis set. The EMI isn't very good, but I've been spoiled by Winner's transfers on Pearl. The third one is overfiltered.
> 
> You might consider buying the Naxos individual discs. They're not as good soundwise as the Pearls, but they're better than the EMI set.


Hmm, that may be a good call. If that's the case it will be a matter of finding good deals on them while they're cheap and slowly accumulating the set, rather than buying it all in one go. Meanwhile I guess I have the mp3 set.


----------

